# Where to live if work in Quarry Bay



## nlathuillerie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Hong Kongers,
I am wanting some advice. I have been here for 4 days and in a hotel/ apartment until I find a flat. My husband is working in Quarry Bay and I am wanting some help as to where good buildings are to live in where there are plenty of expats. I know that Stanley is a great area but perhaps there are more inner city places that I have not heard of. I am Australian and husband French and we have a little 9 month old baby. I am wanting a kid friendly area but perhaps with a little action too as I am only 33 and still like to go out! 

We have a good budget and want this move to work for us- so me liking the environment is pretty important. 

I would really appreciate people's help on this one. 

Thank you .


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

There are many places near QB that would be perfect for you. At Shau Kei Wan ( 2 MTR stops away from QB) is a clean, non crowded and a real Chinese town. Has a ferry to take you to a beach and has some great international schools. It also has some nice public sport facilities and it is near some nice malls.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Price range*



hkexpat said:


> Consider Sui Sai Wan - Island Resort. There's a daily express bus direct to QB. We have a mall & great amenities - pool,tennis courts etc.
> 
> Easy access to Stanley from here - approx 20 mins away. A direct bus on Sundays & public holidays or mini bus.
> Very clean area, with promenades for walking, located on the side of the bay great views!
> Shuttle to MTR - there in 5 mins to HFC.


What is the price range and how long will it take to get from there to work (QB)?


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

When I was working at Query bay for 4 years, l live in Heng ha chuen where is quiet. The travel time is about 20 minutes. I moved to North Point city garden which is even closer to work. It took me about 10 minutes by bus.


----------

